# DeWalt scrool saw agravation



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

The DeWalt scroll saw is a great tool, but the knobs for opening/closing 
the blade clamps are difficult to grip...
I made this simple tool to make it easier to turn the lower one....


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tip - as I get older (65 but not over the hill) I find simple tasks are getting harder. I can still manage my DeWalt scroll saw but I've lived long enough to know that someday, I'll be needing this tip if I'm lucky enough to age more even more!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Necessity is the "mother" of invention! Thanks for sharing your great idea, and be safe.


----------

